

Infections Tied to Lower Rheumatoid Arthritis Risk - suprgeek
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/infections-tied-to-lower-rheumatoid-arthritis-risk

======
scorpioxy
Too early to tell anything from this study and the article doesn't discuss any
details.

But a lower incidence of autoimmune diseases have been linked to childhood
infections. As in, the more pathogens you're exposed to earlier in life the
more your immune system develops to be a healthy one. No sources off hand, but
it makes sense if you consider that an autoimmune disease is a problem in the
immune system.

I am guessing this would apply to all kinds of abnormal inflammatory responses
in the body.

